# The difference between Acana Pacific and Orijen 6 fish dog?



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

I´ve been reading about both,and I´m now confused lol.
They´re both fantastic brands,but unfortunatly,our pups didnt like Acana small breed puppy,so we decided to switch to Orijen Fish formula because we were hoping they´d do better on it due to it´s strong fish smell (our yorkies are used to eating their food with Salmon oil).

They love the fish kibble,but I didnt know Acana also did a fish flavour,and I´m wondering if I should have tried that before Orijen? Does it smell the same? (for those who have tried both)

I started to read,and they´re both grain free,both are recomended for dogs with sesnsitive tummies,both have a long list of great ingredients and both seem very similar to me.
The only difference I can find is that Acana has 60% fish and Orijen has 80%.

I know they like the Orijen version,so should I stick to it or try Acana Pacific instead? Does it even matter? (being as they´re so similar).


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

The protein difference is what's different; hence the price difference. With large breed puppies, it's important not to feed a kibble to protein too high b/c it can make them grow too fast, causing joint issues when they get older. Not sure about smaller breeds. Acana grain free, being lower priced and having plenty of protein for a housepet, seems the better option for me.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> The protein difference is what's different; hence the price difference. With large breed puppies, it's important not to feed a kibble to protein too high b/c it can make them grow too fast, causing joint issues when they get older. Not sure about smaller breeds.


Small breeds need a higher protein food because they grow faster and finish growing sooner  Example: At 6 to 8 months old,a yorkie is consdiered fully grown (its as big as its going to get).That´s why all small breed (puppy) kibble is richer in protein than big breed (puppy) kibble.



georgiapeach said:


> Acana grain free, being lower priced and having plenty of protein for a housepet, seems the better option for me.


Thank you  We´ll probably go this route then


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

I've fed both. My dogs dont have an issue with either Acana or Orijen. and I could switch between the 2 with no digestive issues. Now I feed a rotation diet, and they're fed many different brands and types, so they wouldn't have an issue anyway, but then they were fed one food at a time, and they liked both.

High protein does NOT cause puppies to grow too fast. That is a MYTH that has been de-bunked scientifically in an experiment using Great Danes. It's LOW protein that causes growth issues.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I've fed both. My dogs dont have an issue with either Acana or Orijen. and I could switch between the 2 with no digestive issues. Now I feed a rotation diet, and they're fed many different brands and types, so they wouldn't have an issue anyway, but then they were fed one food at a time, and they liked both.


Have you tried the fish formulas? 



Deaf Dogs said:


> High protein does NOT cause puppies to grow too fast. That is a MYTH that has been de-bunked scientifically in an experiment using Great Danes. It's LOW protein that causes growth issues.


Is protein what makes a food rich? Like,when poeple say that Orijen is too rich,they mean it has high levels of protein? I´m asking because RC yorkshire terrier junior _*does*_ have a high protein level and mine did fine on it (no lose stools),so this could mean that they´d do OK on Orijen right? 
If it´s not the protein contents that they´re talking about when they refere to a food being too rich,what do they mean? (this always confuses me lol)


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I've fed both Orijen 6-fish and Acana Pacifica.


Richness doesn't just mean protein level, though Orijen is high in Protein. however Orijen has ALOT of meat and other very high quality ingredients, which can make it too rich for some. One of my dogs, while on strictly Orijen 6-fish could eat only that, and could not tolerate anything else without getting sick, it was just too rich, now that he's on a rotation, he's fine.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> The protein difference is what's different; hence the price difference. With large breed puppies, it's important not to feed a kibble to protein too high b/c it can make them grow too fast, causing joint issues when they get older. Not sure about smaller breeds. Acana grain free, being lower priced and having plenty of protein for a housepet, seems the better option for me.


Yeah, this isn't even true and I HATE hearing this myth perpetuated. :/ Most puppy formulas are actually higher in protein than adult maintenance formulas. The growth issues are related to overfeeding and calcium/phosphorus ratios, NOT protein.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. I've fed both Orijen 6-fish and Acana Pacifica.
> 
> 
> Richness doesn't just mean protein level, though Orijen is high in Protein. however Orijen has ALOT of meat and other very high quality ingredients, which can make it too rich for some. One of my dogs, while on strictly Orijen 6-fish could eat only that, and could not tolerate anything else without getting sick, it was just too rich, now that he's on a rotation, he's fine.


Thank you,this helps alot  I´m a bit of a worry wart when it comes to their food and their poop because Milo is very sensitive to the slightest of changes in his food (which is also why I chose the fish formula,I was told its easier on their bellies..?).
I´m hoping they do good on this because we´re running out of options due to being on this silly island lol.


----------

